
Dancing on the Lip of the Volcano: Chosen Ciphertext Attacks on iMessage [pdf] - jonbaer
https://isi.jhu.edu/~mgreen/imessage.pdf
======
Kristine1975
Blog post by one of the authors about the attack:
[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/03/attack-of-
we...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/03/attack-of-week-apple-
imessage.html)

Also the title seems to be a reference to Last Week Tonight's Apple ad:
[https://youtu.be/zsjZ2r9Ygzw?t=950](https://youtu.be/zsjZ2r9Ygzw?t=950)

